# Wax for black car



## Akyle97 (Feb 5, 2019)

Hi guys, new to the detailing world forum

I'm looking for a wax for my car, which has black pearl paint.

Ideally I'm after a wax that is somewhat durable (around 2 months or so), gives good gloss level and doesn't contain fillers or minimal fillers.

I'll likely have to buy from the UK as the selection of good waxes we have here in New Zealand is minimal, so if you could include a couple places to purchase would be hugely appreciated.

I have given some threads a read and some waxes I'm leaning towards include:

Wax Planet Oblivion
Obsession Luminous
Bouncer's 22
Dodo Juice Purple Haze (leaning more towards this one)
Victoria Concours (Heard this contains fillers?)

I don't want to spend huge amounts, probably max would be $100 NZD delivered which is around 50 GBP

Any recommendations would be much appreciated


Thank you very much


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Any wax will be fine, hardly any are colour specific.

You’ll get lots of suggestions from here such as DSW and AG UHD Wax, both of those are good as are the ones in your list.


----------



## Razormck (Jun 25, 2008)

I would count out Luminous on the fact that it'll be lucky to last 2-3 weeks not the 2-3 months your looking for. I cannot give any advice on the other waxes as i have no experience of using them

I recently tried black ice from the Blackfire range and was really impressed. Great gloss and loads of depth. As that is out your price range you could opt for the Blackfire paste wax which should fall in your budget.

As your leaning toward purple haze why not try a panel pot before commuting to a full pot to see if it what your looking for


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

DetailedOnline have a great range of products that are getting really good reviews on here. I've used one of their sealants and that was cracking stuff! Their prices are very good too but I don't know about shipping costs.

I used Mitchell & King Fortitude on my metallic black Q3 and that looked awesome and lasted for ages, their international shipping rates seem pretty reasonable as well. Their stuff isn't cheap but I think they still have 33% off on some of the waxes so might be worth a look.

Good luck dude.


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

Mitchell and king do 'Mason' which is specific for black, I'm sure if you have a chat with John he'll be able to recommend something.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I would have a chat with Dan at ODK waxes as he would be able to sort you out with one of his great waxes. I recommend Revere or his newly launched Envious wax :thumb:


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

I’ve just purchased Vonixx special black edition from in2detailing..haven’t had the chance to use it yet though..maybe worth consideration?

I also have Eclipse Crystal Gloss from Alien magic..not used that yet either!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

CharliesTTS said:


> I've just purchased Vonixx special black edition from in2detailing..haven't had the chance to use it yet though..maybe worth consideration?
> 
> I also have Eclipse Crystal Gloss from Alien magic..not used that yet either!


Vonixx black wax is very good :thumb:

Received a sample a couple of months ago and used it on a couple of panels on my black c63 and it certainly brought out the metallic :thumb:

Or try their Blend carnauba silica paste wax which I have had on my car as well for a couple of months. Very good gloss levels and the protection is outstanding :thumb: still sheeting and beading so should be a good wax for your climate.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Our Australian website doesn't currently stock our waxes, but could do if you wanted to buy them. Other useful products are available from it and in stock in Brisbane, so shipping would be low cost for NZ. Check it out:

http://raceglaze.com.au/


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

What caught my eye was that the paint in question is a pearl finish, and you said that you were leaning towards Dodo-Juice.

I would take a serious look at Dodo-Juice Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition: https://dodojuice.net/collections/protection-waxes-sealants/products/rubbish-boys-juiced-edition-200ml-car-wax.

This fits neatly into your price range, and is a bit of a hidden gem in their line; particularly when it comes to metallic and pearl finishes... It's one of the top two waxes for making the flake/pearl stand out that I've tried; nice to work with (Medium texture. Kind of a perfect balance.), and smells delicious (Pineapple). A little more durable than the Core-8 line (3-4 months vs. 2-3 in my application.), too... It's a little glossier than the non-'Pro' Core-8's, and has a slight darkening effect (Even though it isn't a colour-charged wax...), which does look quite nice on black or other medium-dark colours with the right prep. Criminally underrated wax.

Dodo-Juice themselves are a great source for shipping this wax internationally; their international shipping deal really is pretty good.

Hopefully this helps. :thumb:

- Steampunk

P.S. I don't know what kind of prep you're using, but I am assuming machine polishing since you don't require any filling. If so - and you are also in the market for a finishing polish - I would look at pairing this with Scholl S30+ or Menzerna SF3500 if you can get your hands on some... Both of these tend to bring out the flake a little better than even the finer jeweling polishes from those companies. S30+ has a little darker, crisper look. SF3500 is a little brighter, and shows off the curves a bit better when you jewel it out... A wax like RBJE will help to show off the effect of either of these polishes nicely.


----------



## mattc2002 (May 11, 2011)

I used some Harly Wax and found it very good with great results on my black car.
Surprisingly cheap and you get a huge pot and seems popular in the US Hot Rod scene.
Only had time to do one coat but very impressed with finish.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

My go to for black paint is obsession phantom or evolution, both will give you the durability you require and leave a very glossy finish along with excellent water behaviour 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Akyle97 (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks for all the input and suggestions, guys

I've decided to go with Dodo Juice. I'll grab a pottle of both Purple Haze and Rubbish Boys Juiced. I decided to go with Dodo juice due to price, availability and consistently good reviews. I also like the sound of the darkening effect which I feel would compliment my paintwork well.

I did have a look at Vonixx and Mitchell And King, but they aren't available here and shipping was a killer

Thanks again for the suggestions!


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

BH double speed wax. Cheap and durable


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Dodo Juice Puple Haze is well worth trying. The fact it’s dark means any small stone chips or whatever don’t end up sticking out like a sore thumb. That benefit aside it’s very easy on and off and produces a deep gloss and large beads when wet. I stopped using waxes as I found the beads held dust and ended up producing more spotting when it rained and then dried. You can buy sample pots albeit the carriage cost may be unrealistic. 

FWIW I really rate Meguiars Ultimate Liquid wax as it’s fast to apply by machine or hand and does not leave any residue on plastics. On my black car it was more reflective than PH and the depth almost as good but as it’s actually a sealant water sheets off which on black I prefer. If I’m honest the main benefit is it’s easy on and off regardless of the temperature. If a bit of the car gets hit with the sun when your applying, which in the real world can happen you’ll have no issues. 

I have gloss white now and got my life back :lol:


----------



## Timbo84 (Apr 14, 2018)

Chemical guys Pete's 53


----------



## bibby142 (Jun 3, 2016)

As 'mikster' says double speed wax is cheap as chips and with good preparation lasts quite well.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Soft 99 Fusso coat wax, gives you 9 months protection. Nuff said.


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

For the last 2 years I have been using Collies 476 and love it. Easy on, easy off. Fantastic beading and great longevity, especially over winter.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Steampunk said:


> What caught my eye was that the paint in question is a pearl finish, and you said that you were leaning towards Dodo-Juice.
> 
> I would take a serious look at Dodo-Juice Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition: https://dodojuice.net/collections/protection-waxes-sealants/products/rubbish-boys-juiced-edition-200ml-car-wax.
> 
> ...


Wasn't really in the market for another wax but I've just got a pot of Dodo-Juice Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition for £25.25 as opposed to £39.95 after reading your reply Steampunk. It's my birthday tomorrow so a little treat for myself.

Next decision use over Limeprime or Menz' 3500? I already have both. Leaning towards LP as the oils may add a wetter look. My car is a Ford Mondeo in Panther Black.

Thoughts?


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

GSVHammer said:


> Wasn't really in the market for another wax but I've just got a pot of Dodo-Juice Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition for £25.25 as opposed to £39.95 after reading your reply Steampunk. It's my birthday tomorrow so a little treat for myself.
> 
> Next decision use over Limeprime or Menz' 3500? I already have both. Leaning towards LP as the oils may add a wetter look. My car is a Ford Mondeo in Panther Black.
> 
> Thoughts?


#1 - Happy [early] birthday! :thumb:

#2 - Congratulations on snagging such a nice deal on RBJE. I hope you like it. 

#3 - Menz is capable of a little more clarity, gloss, and flake pop out of the two. It can also finish better on soft paints if your ZPM technique, and pad selection is on-point.

LP on the other hand does give a bit richer, wetter finish. It also has a shorter cycle time (Still ZPM), is a bit more forgiving, and does fill nicely if you are looking for this.

Hope this helps... Have a nice detailing birthday! :buffer:

- Steampunk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Another great option is dodos Black Widow, I’m using this on my black car and I’m very impressed. It beads even when dirty which I’m not used to. 


Gonz.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> Another great option is dodos Black Widow, I'm using this on my black car and I'm very impressed. It beads even when dirty which I'm not used to.
> 
> Gonz.


Great wax that really doesn't get much attention on here or anywhere else 
I've used it on my mates 1967 Ford Mustang fastback which is Raven black and application is a doddle and removing is even easier :thumb:

Gives the paint a nice deep wet look that we all like


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

On black I've used obsession phantom or evolution ceramic, it's a high carnauba wax and really does add an immense amount of gloss

Evolution on the Ka
Phantom on the focus
















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Steampunk said:


> #1 - Happy [early] birthday! :thumb:
> 
> #2 - Congratulations on snagging such a nice deal on RBJE. I hope you like it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steampunk. I'll think I will try the Lime Prime then RBJE over the top. Just need the weather to warm up a little first. Caught the wax on the right day, it's now back to full price.:thumb:


----------

